# What grips will fit on a USPc?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I did a search and found that some people had good luck with Hogues made for Glocks. Anyone have luck with the Hogues? Is that what these are?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

That's what it looks like. I have one on my HD shotgun pistol grip and it works good. My USP fits my small hands fine, so I don't need a slip on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the same Hogue will work.

U can also get the rubber and skid tape grip decals that HK sells on some of their guns. I got the rubber ones - Brownells sells them.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, a friend of mine has a Hogue on his USPc. They're nice.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I had the full-size hogue on mine for a while but did not like it much. It was big, moved around, and sometimes got in the way of my mag well. I picked up a hogue jr. instead and couldn't be happier. They are a bitch to install! This is no joke. I was able to put mine on in about 5 min though. They are a good mix of comfort and texture. I highly recommend them!


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

I have the Hoge on both of my USP's one a fullsize and one compact.. it takes patience but they will go on... U have to bil them in water first, than just slowy put them on and keep them in boiling water until they go on all the way


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks.

I know they can be a beach to but on, I have one on my Glock. Boiling is the way to go! I just wondered if the full size one would fit without moving around due to looseness. I might just get the jr size...


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

+1 for the Hogues! I have the same grip sleeve on my USPc and it made a great gun even better. It's 110% worth it! :mrgreen::smt1099


----------



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

"Agrip" is really cool. The only reason I couldnt use it was the texture. It wouldnt bother 99% of people, but it made my hair stand up. Check them out. They are neat.


----------



## Edward Nigma (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got Pachmeyr grips on mine, they work great.


----------

